
How is computer programming different than 20 years ago? - sedatk
https://medium.com/@ssg/how-is-computer-programming-different-today-than-20-years-ago-9d0154d1b6ce
======
cable2600
VSCode was late to the party. Atom and Notepad++ were before them. Don't
forget eMacs or VI that were first in the text IDE modes for multiple
languages.

20 years ago we didn't have Youtube or online courses to learn. Just websites
and forums and Yahoo Clubs/Groups. As soon as Visual BASIC got a service pack
the old books were obsolete and you had to read on MSDN or the forums or the
Yahoo Clubs how to deal with the API changes and language changes. Which
management never understood and confused MSDN with MSN.

~~~
sedatk
You’re right about text editors. I was mostly tongue-in-cheek in most of the
claims :)

------
daly
I've been programming for 50 years. Nothing fundamental has changed.

Computers are "intellectual mirrors". What you get reflects what you think you
want. Which is almost never what you actually want.

Wrapping "tools" around the intellectual mirror is putting makeup on. It makes
you look better but you're still the problem.

